# Teach tefl in Valencia



## dannymarsh (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi guys,

Apologies if this isn't the right thread or it's a bit off topic but didn't feel my question really warrented it's own thread as it's a pretty general thing.

I'm a qualified TEFL teacher with some experience and my plan is to go to teach and live in Valencia in June this year. However, with the economical and political uncertainty I'm having second thoughts.

A bit of background, I've got a flat sorted for 2 months from 19th June and will be taking enough cash to last me until I can find a TEFL teaching post or my money runs out in those 2 months. I know I can forget about getting a job in any other industry right now so i'm under no illusions in that regard.

What it means for me is leaving my job in the UK, which is secure, and crossing my fingers I'll be able to get a TEFL job. My head is telling me this isn't the right time and I just wanted to hear any opinions from people in the know.....


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

dannymarsh said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Apologies if this isn't the right thread or it's a bit off topic but didn't feel my question really warrented it's own thread as it's a pretty general thing.
> 
> ...


A bird in the hand.................................

Keep your job in the U.K.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

dannymarsh said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Apologies if this isn't the right thread or it's a bit off topic but didn't feel my question really warrented it's own thread as it's a pretty general thing.
> 
> ...




Until the teachers arrive  I'll give you my dos centimos. 
1) You'll be arriving just as all the schools are closing for the summer.
2) It isn't the right time , that's a definite.
3) if you've got secure employment stay where you are & watch & wait to see how the Spanish situation pans out.
Not what you wanted to hear but better to be warned how hard itis here.


----------



## dannymarsh (Mar 26, 2012)

gus-lopez said:


> Until the teachers arrive  I'll give you my dos centimos.
> 1) You'll be arriving just as all the schools are closing for the summer.
> 2) It isn't the right time , that's a definite.
> 3) if you've got secure employment stay where you are & watch & wait to see how the Spanish situation pans out.
> Not what you wanted to hear but better to be warned how hard itis here.


My original plan was to come over just as the schools were closing just to give myself a bit of time to settle in and what have you before the next term so I was prepared(ish) for that but yeah, your other points are just as I thought.

thanks for the replies so far guys, looks like I might need to bide my time. Or go elsewhere.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

dannymarsh said:


> My original plan was to come over just as the schools were closing just to give myself a bit of time to settle in and what have you before the next term so I was prepared(ish) for that but yeah, your other points are just as I thought.
> 
> thanks for the replies so far guys, looks like I might need to bide my time. Or go elsewhere.




Not much chance of a job here, I'm afraid.
Have you thought of Prague? Cheap to live and loads of people wanting to learn English.


----------



## dannymarsh (Mar 26, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> Not much chance of a job here, I'm afraid.
> Have you thought of Prague? Cheap to live and loads of people wanting to learn English.


I had thought about Prague in the passing but haven't really looked into it as a possibility yet........seems like it may be a good option at the moment though.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

dannymarsh said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Apologies if this isn't the right thread or it's a bit off topic but didn't feel my question really warrented it's own thread as it's a pretty general thing.
> 
> ...


Listen to your head. It is talking sense.


----------



## slee1988 (Apr 28, 2012)

dannymarsh said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Apologies if this isn't the right thread or it's a bit off topic but didn't feel my question really warrented it's own thread as it's a pretty general thing.
> 
> ...


Hey Danny,

I'm in a similar situation to you. From what I've been reading, I believe the peak hiring season for English teachers is late September, early October, which is when I plan on making my move. I also have been having 2nd thoughts due to the economic situation, but if I don't go this year, I'll never go. I, however, don't have a secure job


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Look at this thread, which will probably take you three days to get through 
Somewhere in the first few pages it gives you some links to places where you can find jobs listed, other than sending your CV directly to as many schools as poss in Valencia. Some schools will be hiring now, so you need to start looking regularly from now on until the end of Sept I'd say, with most places closed or running at half gas during the summer except for kiddies classes
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...iving-spain/26226-teaching-english-spain.html


----------



## andmac (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi,

I came to Valencia to teach in November last year having spent a year doing little teaching in a village.

There is definitely work here. However, June is the wrong time. Most academies close at the end of June. However, you can use local ads websites to advertise private classes during June / July. You may get the odd bit of work teaching children and adults through the day in the two months. August seems to be a complete non starter though.


----------

